# Sarah Quits Again!



## Synthaholic

*Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*


Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through. 

Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina. 

From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.

The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.


----------



## boedicca

Poor Synthabrain will have to change his summer plans.   No more following Sarah from town to town, playing hacky sack and living on Super Veggie Burritos for him.


----------



## FuelRod

*ten·ta·tive/&#712;tent&#601;tiv/Adjective*
1. Not certain or fixed; provisional: "a tentative conclusion".
2. Done without confidence; hesitant: "tentative steps".


----------



## mattskramer

FuelRod said:


> *ten·ta·tive/&#712;tent&#601;tiv/Adjective*
> 1. Not certain or fixed; provisional: "a tentative conclusion".
> 2. Done without confidence; hesitant: "tentative steps".
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;NBC The More You Know&#x202c;&rlm;



Based on her track record, she will probably quit.


----------



## FuelRod

mattskramer said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ten·ta·tive/&#712;tent&#601;tiv/Adjective*
> 1. Not certain or fixed; provisional: "a tentative conclusion".
> 2. Done without confidence; hesitant: "tentative steps".
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;NBC The More You Know&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on her track record, she will probably quit.
Click to expand...


Three more retards and we can enter a basketball team in the Special Olympics.


----------



## strollingbones

i notice neither of you has replied with one bit of fact just a bunch of name calling....well seems mrs palin has earned her name.....quitter


----------



## FuelRod

> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite *tentatively scheduled* stops in Iowa and South Carolina.



For Christ sake that's three.


----------



## Two Thumbs

This sucks.

I thought I had missed her announcement to run for Pres and she quit that.

That would have been semi-important.

But this is retarded.  She went fucking home.  Nothing more.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

The tour seems to have bombed.   So she is being rational.

Something Synthy believes is evil.   Almost as evil as a woman being pretty and independent.


----------



## oldsalt

Baruch Menachem said:


> *The tour seems to have bombed. *  So she is being rational.
> 
> Something Synthy believes is evil.   Almost as evil as a woman being pretty and independent.



Agreed.  Good for her.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I wish you guys wouldn't pick on my secret sweetie.  It hurts my feelings.


----------



## Zona

FuelRod said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ten·ta·tive/&#712;tent&#601;tiv/Adjective*
> 1. Not certain or fixed; provisional: "a tentative conclusion".
> 2. Done without confidence; hesitant: "tentative steps".
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;NBC The More You Know&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on her track record, she will probably quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three more *retards *and we can enter a basketball team in the Special Olympics.
Click to expand...




oldsalt said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The tour seems to have bombed. *  So she is being rational.
> 
> Something Synthy believes is evil.   Almost as evil as a woman being pretty and independent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Good for her.
Click to expand...


----------



## AllieBaba

Er..she hasn't quit anything. I don't believe there was any established date or itinerary..that was the reason the press was freaked. So she's just finished. 

Sheesh.


----------



## rightwinger

Two Thumbs said:


> This sucks.
> 
> I thought I had missed her announcement to run for Pres and she quit that.
> 
> That would have been semi-important.
> 
> But this is retarded.  She went fucking home.  Nothing more.



By the time she makes the announcement that she is not running there will be a collective shrug


----------



## xsited1

Synthaholic said:


> Sarah Quits Again!



I realize most of America is looking to the GOP to find a good candidate to win the Presidential Election in 2012 since Obama sucks so bad, but I seriously doubt Palin will be that candidate.


----------



## spectrumc01

If we're lucky, and we probably aren't, she'll stay in Alaska, never to be heard from again.


----------



## AllieBaba

Those pesky wimmins should know their place!


----------



## oldsalt

xsited1 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Quits Again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize most of America is looking to the GOP to find a good candidate to win the Presidential Election in 2012 since Obama sucks so bad, but I seriously doubt Palin will be that candidate.
Click to expand...


I'm looking to the GOP because I long for it to restore itself to it's values.  Our current sitting President doesn't suck.  He's exactly what we needed at the time.  The GOP can't produce a viable candidate, because they are wrapped around the axle that rush, sarah, glenn and friends created.


----------



## Trajan

Synthaholic said:


> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.



sooo shes an attention whore then she drops the act now shes a quitter, you guys need a new shtick...


----------



## Trajan

AllieBaba said:


> Those pesky wimmins should know their place!



yea, and hey,  shouldn't you be making my sammy?


----------



## boedicca

AllieBaba said:


> Those pesky wimmins should know their place!




Indeed.   And a Woman's place is On Top.


----------



## boedicca

Trajan said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pesky wimmins should know their place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, and hey,  shouldn't you be making my sammy?
Click to expand...




You'd better watch out, or we'll hide the remote.


----------



## AllieBaba

Trajan said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pesky wimmins should know their place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, and hey, shouldn't you be making my sammy?
Click to expand...


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pesky wimmins should know their place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, and hey,  shouldn't you be making my sammy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better watch out, or we'll hide the remote.
Click to expand...


makes me no never mind, they are killin'  days our lives

now get in that kitchen and bang those pots and pans....


----------



## Two Thumbs

boedicca said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pesky wimmins should know their place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.   And a Woman's place is On Top.
Click to expand...


Yes,  yeeesss  it  is.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Synthaholic said:


> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.



You sick man.

"Imagine our surprise when reading media reports today that the &#8220;One Nation Tour&#8221; has been cancelled. Why didn&#8217;t anyone tell me? Oh, wait, that&#8217;s because it hasn&#8217;t been cancelled. (Good ol' media... you never cease to amaze!)

As I said myself at the end of the east coast leg of the tour, the summer is long, and I&#8217;m looking forward to hitting the open road again. The coming weeks are tight because civic duty calls (like most everyone else, even former governors get called up for jury duty) and I look forward to doing my part just like every other Alaskan.

I wouldn&#8217;t think it to be such a slow news day that, what with numerous wars and serious economic woes concerning Americans, a bus is driving news stories today. The next leg of the tour continues when the time comes. In the meantime, no one should jump to conclusions &#8211; certainly not the media with their long track record of getting things wrong or just making things up."

- Sarah Palin

http://www.facebook.com/notes/sarah...ise-are-greatly-exaggerated/10150214727228435


----------



## idb

CrusaderFrank said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sick man.
> 
> "Imagine our surprise when reading media reports today that the One Nation Tour has been cancelled. Why didnt anyone tell me? Oh, wait, thats because it hasnt been cancelled. (Good ol' media... you never cease to amaze!)
> 
> As I said myself at the end of the east coast leg of the tour, the summer is long, and Im looking forward to hitting the open road again. The coming weeks are tight because civic duty calls (like most everyone else, even former governors get called up for jury duty) and I look forward to doing my part just like every other Alaskan.
> 
> I wouldnt think it to be such a slow news day that, what with numerous wars and serious economic woes concerning Americans, a bus is driving news stories today. The next leg of the tour continues when the time comes. In the meantime, no one should jump to conclusions  certainly not the media with their long track record of getting things wrong or just making things up."
> 
> - Sarah Palin
> 
> *Sigh* Reports of Tour Demise Are Greatly Exaggerated | Facebook
Click to expand...


She's classic isn't she?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

idb said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sick man.
> 
> "Imagine our surprise when reading media reports today that the One Nation Tour has been cancelled. Why didnt anyone tell me? Oh, wait, thats because it hasnt been cancelled. (Good ol' media... you never cease to amaze!)
> 
> As I said myself at the end of the east coast leg of the tour, the summer is long, and Im looking forward to hitting the open road again. The coming weeks are tight because civic duty calls (like most everyone else, even former governors get called up for jury duty) and I look forward to doing my part just like every other Alaskan.
> 
> I wouldnt think it to be such a slow news day that, what with numerous wars and serious economic woes concerning Americans, a bus is driving news stories today. The next leg of the tour continues when the time comes. In the meantime, no one should jump to conclusions  certainly not the media with their long track record of getting things wrong or just making things up."
> 
> - Sarah Palin
> 
> *Sigh* Reports of Tour Demise Are Greatly Exaggerated | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's classic isn't she?
Click to expand...


She'll beat Obama in at least 54 of the 57 states he claims to have visited during 2008.

If they debate he'll get in a lame joke or two but at the end she'll carve him up so badly using his own record and statements against him that he'll look like something the Crime Scene unit pulled out of Hannibal Lecter's basement


----------



## oldsalt

CrusaderFrank said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sick man.
> 
> "Imagine our surprise when reading media reports today that the One Nation Tour has been cancelled. Why didnt anyone tell me? Oh, wait, thats because it hasnt been cancelled. (Good ol' media... you never cease to amaze!)
> 
> As I said myself at the end of the east coast leg of the tour, the summer is long, and Im looking forward to hitting the open road again. The coming weeks are tight because civic duty calls (like most everyone else, even former governors get called up for jury duty) and I look forward to doing my part just like every other Alaskan.
> 
> I wouldnt think it to be such a slow news day that, what with numerous wars and serious economic woes concerning Americans, a bus is driving news stories today. The next leg of the tour continues when the time comes. In the meantime, no one should jump to conclusions  certainly not the media with their long track record of getting things wrong or just making things up."
> 
> - Sarah Palin
> 
> *Sigh* Reports of Tour Demise Are Greatly Exaggerated | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's classic isn't she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She'll beat Obama in at least 54 of the 57 states he claims to have visited during 2008.
> 
> If they debate he'll get in a lame joke or two but at the end she'll carve him up so badly using his own record and statements against him that he'll look like something the Crime Scene unit pulled out of Hannibal Lecter's basement
Click to expand...

 Are you insinuating that she'll beat the incumbent in a debate?


----------



## mattskramer

CrusaderFrank said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sick man.
> 
> "Imagine our surprise when reading media reports today that the &#8220;One Nation Tour&#8221; has been cancelled. Why didn&#8217;t anyone tell me? Oh, wait, that&#8217;s because it hasn&#8217;t been cancelled. (Good ol' media... you never cease to amaze!)
> 
> As I said myself at the end of the east coast leg of the tour, the summer is long, and I&#8217;m looking forward to hitting the open road again. The coming weeks are tight because civic duty calls (like most everyone else, even former governors get called up for jury duty) and I look forward to doing my part just like every other Alaskan.
> 
> I wouldn&#8217;t think it to be such a slow news day that, what with numerous wars and serious economic woes concerning Americans, a bus is driving news stories today. The next leg of the tour continues when the time comes. In the meantime, no one should jump to conclusions &#8211; certainly not the media with their long track record of getting things wrong or just making things up."
> 
> - Sarah Palin
> 
> *Sigh* Reports of Tour Demise Are Greatly Exaggerated | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's classic isn't she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She'll beat Obama in at least 54 of the 57 states he claims to have visited during 2008.
Click to expand...


(Yawn)  That criticism is so old.  Yes.  People, even polititians get tongue-tied every once in a while.  Remember Bush.  He spoke so many gaffs that people made calendars filled with "Bushisms".

Bushisms - Funny George Bush Quotes Updated Frequently

People really misunderestimated ole Bush.


----------



## mattskramer

CrusaderFrank said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sick man.
> 
> "Imagine our surprise when reading media reports today that the One Nation Tour has been cancelled. Why didnt anyone tell me? Oh, wait, thats because it hasnt been cancelled. (Good ol' media... you never cease to amaze!)
> 
> As I said myself at the end of the east coast leg of the tour, the summer is long, and Im looking forward to hitting the open road again. The coming weeks are tight because civic duty calls (like most everyone else, even former governors get called up for jury duty) and I look forward to doing my part just like every other Alaskan.
> 
> I wouldnt think it to be such a slow news day that, what with numerous wars and serious economic woes concerning Americans, a bus is driving news stories today. The next leg of the tour continues when the time comes. In the meantime, no one should jump to conclusions  certainly not the media with their long track record of getting things wrong or just making things up."
> 
> - Sarah Palin
> 
> *Sigh* Reports of Tour Demise Are Greatly Exaggerated | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's classic isn't she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they debate he'll get in a lame joke or two but at the end she'll carve him up so badly using his own record and statements against him that he'll look like something the Crime Scene unit pulled out of Hannibal Lecter's basement
Click to expand...


Poll: Obama eight point advantage over Palin in &#8217;12 matchup &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## xsited1

oldsalt said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Quits Again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize most of America is looking to the GOP to find a good candidate to win the Presidential Election in 2012 since Obama sucks so bad, but I seriously doubt Palin will be that candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking to the GOP because I long for it to restore itself to it's values.  Our current sitting President doesn't suck.  He's exactly what we needed at the time.  The GOP can't produce a viable candidate, because they are wrapped around the axle that rush, sarah, glenn and friends created.
Click to expand...


Of course Obama sucks.  That's not even open for debate.  Only extreme Kool-Aid drinkers think otherwise.  But you are right that he's exactly what America needs.  We needed a President to finally wake up the American people.  Obama has done that.  Now he can be used as an example in the future so that we never elect anyone like him again.  "Remember Obama!"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

mattskramer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's classic isn't she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll beat Obama in at least 54 of the 57 states he claims to have visited during 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (Yawn)  That criticism is so old.  Yes.  People, even polititians get tongue-tied every once in a while.  Remember Bush.  He spoke so many gaffs that people made calendars filled with "Bushisms".
> 
> Bushisms - Funny George Bush Quotes Updated Frequently
> 
> People really misunderestimated ole Bush.
Click to expand...


You're defending Barack "an ATM kicked my economy's ass" Obama?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

mattskramer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's classic isn't she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they debate he'll get in a lame joke or two but at the end she'll carve him up so badly using his own record and statements against him that he'll look like something the Crime Scene unit pulled out of Hannibal Lecter's basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poll: Obama eight point advantage over Palin in 12 matchup  CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
Click to expand...


Obama is toxic waste to Jews and Moderates.  He's a One Termer, Dear.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.


Looks like you're wrong, Synthia.

_Again_.


----------



## Caroljo

Here's the latest all you Palin haters....YOU'RE WRONG AGAIN!

Sarah Palin says jury duty comes before bus tour | Reuters


----------



## Stephanie

You just gotta feel sorry for the Obamabots.. They can't post ANYTHING good about the Obama and his comrade in arms administration because it's been a TOTAL FAILURE, so they have to resort to crap like this post..

my heart bleeds for them, really it does.


----------



## Dot Com

You mean Bible Spice hung up her gloves? lol


----------



## mudwhistle

It's rather amusing to see a bunch of busy-bodies make fools of themselves.

*She got picked for jury duty. 
*

*Somebody, please, I dare you to call me a liar.* 



> _ Imagine our surprise when reading media reports today that the One Nation Tour has been cancelled. Why didnt anyone tell me? Oh, wait, thats because it hasnt been cancelled. (Good ol' media... you never cease to amaze!)
> 
> As I said myself at the end of the east coast leg of the tour, the summer is long, and Im looking forward to hitting the open road again. The coming weeks are tight because civic duty calls (like most everyone else, even former governors get called up for jury duty) and I look forward to doing my part just like every other Alaskan._ - *Sarah Palin*





I love this girl.


Links

Sarah Palin: Bus tour not canceled, just postponed for jury duty - Spokane Conservative | Examiner.com
Palin postpones tour for jury duty | The Journal Gazette | Fort Wayne, IN


----------



## Dot Com

Jury duty? They better televise it or she'll be pissed


----------



## Stephanie

Dot Com said:


> You mean Bible Spice hung up her gloves? lol


----------



## Trajan

Dot Com said:


> You mean Bible Spice hung up her gloves? lol



and the last frame of the cartoon for you ZomPal's....


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> You mean Bible Spice hung up her gloves? lol


No, she didn't.  Synthia was dutifully parroting the media.  The media was wrong.  And so are you.


----------



## Synthaholic

CrusaderFrank said:


> She'll beat Obama in at least 54 of the 57 states he claims to have visited during 2008.
> 
> If they debate he'll get in a lame joke or two but at the end she'll carve him up so badly using his own record and statements against him that he'll look like something the Crime Scene unit pulled out of Hannibal Lecter's basement




As long as the press doesn't ask her any questions, she'll do fine.


----------



## Synthaholic

mattskramer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's classic isn't she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll beat Obama in at least 54 of the 57 states he claims to have visited during 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (Yawn)  That criticism is so old.  Yes.  People, even polititians get tongue-tied every once in a while.  Remember Bush.  He spoke so many gaffs that people made calendars filled with "Bushisms".
> 
> Bushisms - Funny George Bush Quotes Updated Frequently
> 
> People really misunderestimated ole Bush.
Click to expand...

He was just trying to put food on his family!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you're wrong, Synthia.
> 
> _Again_.
Click to expand...

How so?


----------



## boedicca

That Awful Palin woman...actually showing up for Jury Duty!  The nerve.

I bet she pays her taxes on time, too.


----------



## Synthaholic

Caroljo said:


> Here's the latest all you Palin haters....YOU'RE WRONG AGAIN!
> 
> Sarah Palin says jury duty comes before bus tour | Reuters


And if it turns out that she doesn't serve jury duty?  What will be your next excuse?


----------



## Synthaholic

boedicca said:


> That Awful Palin woman...actually showing up for Jury Duty!  The nerve.
> 
> I bet she pays her taxes on time, too.


Has she showed up?  Link?

Didn't think so.  Suckers!


----------



## Sallow

Say it ain't so, Joe.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88D61IeEidk]YouTube - &#x202a;"Can I Call You Joe?" Wink-Wink. The 1st 10 Minutes&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

And you know why she asked that? Because she had a tic that added an O to Biden..as in O'Biden.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sallow said:


> Say it ain't so, Joe.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;"Can I Call You Joe?" Wink-Wink. The 1st 10 Minutes&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> And you know why she asked that? Because she had a tic that added an O to Biden..as in O'Biden.


She IS a tick, on the ass of America.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you're wrong, Synthia.
> 
> _Again_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...

Because she didn't quit, you moron!!


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it ain't so, Joe.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;"Can I Call You Joe?" Wink-Wink. The 1st 10 Minutes&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> And you know why she asked that? Because she had a tic that added an O to Biden..as in O'Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She IS a tick, on the ass of America.
Click to expand...


You haven't proved she isn't a Democratic plant.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you're wrong, Synthia.
> 
> _Again_.
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because she didn't quit, you moron!!
Click to expand...

Oh, so she's still in the bus, on her bus tour?


Moron.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> 
> 
> Because she didn't quit, you moron!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so she's still in the bus, on her bus tour?
> 
> 
> Moron.
Click to expand...

When you finish your Justin Bieber set, and go to the metrosexual room to piss out your wine coolers before you start your Lady Gaga set, have you quit the gig?

Dumbass.


----------



## mattskramer

CrusaderFrank said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll beat Obama in at least 54 of the 57 states he claims to have visited during 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yawn)  That criticism is so old.  Yes.  People, even polititians get tongue-tied every once in a while.  Remember Bush.  He spoke so many gaffs that people made calendars filled with "Bushisms".
> 
> Bushisms - Funny George Bush Quotes Updated Frequently
> 
> People really misunderestimated ole Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're defending Barack "an ATM kicked my economy's ass" Obama?
Click to expand...


No.  I'm criticizing the comments about Obama's comment concerning "57 states".


----------



## mattskramer

CrusaderFrank said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they debate he'll get in a lame joke or two but at the end she'll carve him up so badly using his own record and statements against him that he'll look like something the Crime Scene unit pulled out of Hannibal Lecter's basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Obama eight point advantage over Palin in 12 matchup  CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is toxic waste to Jews and Moderates.  He's a One Termer, Dear.
Click to expand...


I'll keep track of this post and see how you respond after the '12 election.


----------



## spectrumc01

Out of curiosity which definition of "Quit" are we using?  The one that applies to Palin or the definition that does not apply to Palin?


----------



## Stephanie

Synthaholic said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the latest all you Palin haters....YOU'RE WRONG AGAIN!
> 
> Sarah Palin says jury duty comes before bus tour | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> *And if it turns out that she doesn't serve jury duty?  What will be your next excuse?*
Click to expand...




wtf difference will it make, All the problems we have going on and you idiots think PEOPLE really give a rats ass about something like this.
you lefty-liberals on this board are SHALLOW SHALLOW SHALLOW and pathetic. we only had FOUR threads posted about this stupid shit.


----------



## Warrior102

Synthaholic said:


> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.



Biden and Obama quit too. You know, gotta move on, and all that.


----------



## Stephanie

Warrior102 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden and Obama quit too. You know, gotta move on, and all that.
Click to expand...



they will tell you they were, PROMOTED.


----------



## Caroljo

Synthaholic said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the latest all you Palin haters....YOU'RE WRONG AGAIN!
> 
> Sarah Palin says jury duty comes before bus tour | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> And if it turns out that she doesn't serve jury duty?  What will be your next excuse?
Click to expand...


You just hate it when you're wrong don't you??? I'm sure everyone can find out if she serves...


----------



## Dot Com

How many times can one person quit


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> How many times can one person quit


I dunno.  You haven't quit being a dumbass since you got here.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because she didn't quit, you moron!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so she's still in the bus, on her bus tour?
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you finish your Justin Bieber set, and go to the metrosexual room to piss out your wine coolers before you start your Lady Gaga set, have you quit the gig?
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...



Is she still on her bus tour, daveman?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I hope that once she become President Palin is gracious enough to offer her haters a choice of lobotomies, deprogramming or one way ticked to the Progressive Mecca of their choosing: Cuba, North Korea or Cambodia


----------



## Synthaholic

mattskramer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Obama eight point advantage over Palin in &#8217;12 matchup &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is toxic waste to Jews and Moderates.  He's a One Termer, Dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll keep track of this post and see how you respond after the '12 election.
Click to expand...





According to CrusaderFrank, Obama won't even get nominated in 2012!!!






CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron,  our people came swaggering back in for the lame duck session and harry,  nancy, and barack kicked their yellow little asses. Either we come up  with a way for real governance in this coming term, Obama is going to be  president for life by the time this is all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dems still had an overwhelming majority in the Lame Duck, right?
> 
> * Obama will not even get nominated in 2012*
Click to expand...



​


----------



## FuelRod

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so she's still in the bus, on her bus tour?
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> When you finish your Justin Bieber set, and go to the metrosexual room to piss out your wine coolers before you start your Lady Gaga set, have you quit the gig?
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is she still on her bus tour, daveman?
Click to expand...


You expected the bus tour to last infinity?


----------



## Synthaholic

spectrumc01 said:


> Out of curiosity which definition of "Quit" are we using?  *The one that applies to Palin or the definition that does not apply to Palin?*



The former, as in *"the former half-term Governor, Sarah Palin"*


----------



## Synthaholic

Stephanie said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the latest all you Palin haters....YOU'RE WRONG AGAIN!
> 
> Sarah Palin says jury duty comes before bus tour | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> *And if it turns out that she doesn't serve jury duty?  What will be your next excuse?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf difference will it make, All the problems we have going on and you idiots think PEOPLE really give a rats ass about something like this.
> you lefty-liberals on this board are SHALLOW SHALLOW SHALLOW and pathetic. we only had FOUR threads posted about this stupid shit.
Click to expand...

She keeps sticking her nose in, making herself a distraction.  Either she runs or she doesn't but make up your mind and stop sucking all the air out of the room.  She knows that these games she plays are guaranteed to get the media attention.

Perhaps she is just a rodeo clown, diverting attention away from the substandard candidates who are running against President Obama.  She would do _anything_ for a buck.


----------



## Dr.House

Warrior102 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden and Obama quit too. You know, gotta move on, and all that.
Click to expand...


Let's not forget Weiner quitting...

Somehow, that's different...



Awsome fail thread, Synthia....


----------



## Synthaholic

Caroljo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the latest all you Palin haters....YOU'RE WRONG AGAIN!
> 
> Sarah Palin says jury duty comes before bus tour | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> And if it turns out that she doesn't serve jury duty?  What will be your next excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just hate it when you're wrong don't you??? I'm sure everyone can find out if she serves...
Click to expand...

Did she show her long-form jury summons?


----------



## Dr.House

The funny thing is that Synthia's thread title would be "Palin Shirks Jury Duty Responsibilities" had she stayed on tour...


----------



## Synthaholic

FuelRod said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you finish your Justin Bieber set, and go to the metrosexual room to piss out your wine coolers before you start your Lady Gaga set, have you quit the gig?
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she still on her bus tour, daveman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You expected the bus tour to last infinity?
Click to expand...

No, just to the end of the tour.  She still had New Hampshire and South Carolina to go!


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so she's still in the bus, on her bus tour?
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> When you finish your Justin Bieber set, and go to the metrosexual room to piss out your wine coolers before you start your Lady Gaga set, have you quit the gig?
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is she still on her bus tour, daveman?
Click to expand...

Did you quit your gig when you combed your mullet in the metrosexual's room, bitch?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And if it turns out that she doesn't serve jury duty?  What will be your next excuse?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf difference will it make, All the problems we have going on and you idiots think PEOPLE really give a rats ass about something like this.
> you lefty-liberals on this board are SHALLOW SHALLOW SHALLOW and pathetic. we only had FOUR threads posted about this stupid shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She keeps sticking her nose in, making herself a distraction.  Either she runs or she doesn't but make up your mind and stop sucking all the air out of the room.  She knows that these games she plays are guaranteed to get the media attention.
> 
> Perhaps she is just a rodeo clown, diverting attention away from the substandard candidates who are running against President Obama.  She would do _anything_ for a buck.
Click to expand...

And you can't stop looking, can you?

She lives rent-free in your head.  And there's not a damn thing you can do about it.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you finish your Justin Bieber set, and go to the metrosexual room to piss out your wine coolers before you start your Lady Gaga set, have you quit the gig?
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she still on her bus tour, daveman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you quit your gig when you combed your mullet in the metrosexual's room, bitch?
Click to expand...

Is she still on her bus tour, daveman?

Dumbass.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she still on her bus tour, daveman?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you quit your gig when you combed your mullet in the metrosexual's room, bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is she still on her bus tour, daveman?
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

Why are you afraid to answer my question?  

Oh, yeah...because it'll show how wrong you are.

_Again_.  

You really are a little pansy, aren't you?


----------



## Caroljo

Synthaholic said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she still on her bus tour, daveman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You expected the bus tour to last infinity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just to the end of the tour.  She still had New Hampshire and South Carolina to go!
Click to expand...


If ANYONE gets a summons for Jury duty you have to go...you can get out of it but it has to be a very good excuse.  If she had tried to get out of it to continue her bus tour, you people would have bashed her for that too!  She's doing what she needs to do and what's right..why can't you just admit you're ALL WRONG?? Idiots.....


----------



## Caroljo

Synthaholic said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if it turns out that she doesn't serve jury duty?  What will be your next excuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just hate it when you're wrong don't you??? I'm sure everyone can find out if she serves...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did she show her long-form jury summons?
Click to expand...


I'm sure she would show it right away if you ask...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Synthaholic said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is toxic waste to Jews and Moderates.  He's a One Termer, Dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep track of this post and see how you respond after the '12 election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to CrusaderFrank, Obama won't even get nominated in 2012!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron,  our people came swaggering back in for the lame duck session and harry,  nancy, and barack kicked their yellow little asses. Either we come up  with a way for real governance in this coming term, Obama is going to be  president for life by the time this is all over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dems still had an overwhelming majority in the Lame Duck, right?
> 
> * Obama will not even get nominated in 2012*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


We'll see who Soros puts up for the Dems in 2012, he's on record that he's selling Obama futures short


----------



## Stephanie

Synthaholic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And if it turns out that she doesn't serve jury duty?  What will be your next excuse?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf difference will it make, All the problems we have going on and you idiots think PEOPLE really give a rats ass about something like this.
> you lefty-liberals on this board are SHALLOW SHALLOW SHALLOW and pathetic. we only had FOUR threads posted about this stupid shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *She keeps sticking her nose in, making herself a distraction.  Either she runs or she doesn't but make up your mind and stop sucking all the air out of the room.*  She knows that these games she plays are guaranteed to get the media attention.
> 
> Perhaps she is just a rodeo clown, diverting attention away from the substandard candidates who are running against President Obama.  She would do _anything_ for a buck.
Click to expand...


hahahahahah, SNORT. that is what has all your panties in a bunch. she won't play YOUR GAME. I FRIGGEN love Sarah for that.


----------



## Synthaholic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep track of this post and see how you respond after the '12 election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to CrusaderFrank, Obama won't even get nominated in 2012!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems still had an overwhelming majority in the Lame Duck, right?
> 
> * Obama will not even get nominated in 2012*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see who Soros puts up for the Dems IN 2012, he's on record that he's selling Obama futures short
Click to expand...

Oh, you're doubling down?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Synthaholic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to CrusaderFrank, Obama won't even get nominated in 2012!!!
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see who Soros puts up for the Dems IN 2012, he's on record that he's selling Obama futures short
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you're doubling down?
Click to expand...


George Soros Tells Progressive Donors Obama Might Not Be The Best Investment


----------



## Synthaholic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see who Soros puts up for the Dems IN 2012, he's on record that he's selling Obama futures short
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're doubling down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George Soros Tells Progressive Donors Obama Might Not Be The Best Investment
Click to expand...

So what?  That means Soros may not contribute.  Whoop-de-doo!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Uninformed sources claim that Palin gassed up at BP!!!!!!!!*

OMFG!!!

If this is true!!!!!!!

ZOMG!!!


*I have no information on where the Palin bus buys there's gas, but if she did buy gas at BP well, that's front page news!


----------



## Samson

CrusaderFrank said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see who Soros puts up for the Dems IN 2012, he's on record that he's selling Obama futures short
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're doubling down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George Soros Tells Progressive Donors Obama Might Not Be The Best Investment
Click to expand...




> Michael Vachon, an adviser to Soros, did not dispute the comment, though he stressed that there was no transcript of a private gathering to check. Vachon also clarified that the longtime progressive giver was not referring to a primary challenge to the president:
> 
> "Mr. Soros fully supports the president as the leader of the Democratic Party," said Vachon. "He was not suggesting that we seek another candidate for 2012. His comments were made in a private, informal conversation that was about the need for progressives to be more forceful in promoting their agenda. He was stressing the importance of being heard by elected officials."



What exactly IS the "Progressive Agenda?"

The only hint I read is at the end of the article:



> "There are a handful of funders committed to the idea of taking on corporate interests in politics... I think the [Supreme Court's] Citizens United decision [allowing unlimited corporate donations in campaigns] intellectually caused a shift to want to deal with corporate money.



Apparently the "Progressive Agenda" is to alter the composition of the supreme court and legislating from the bench instead of the HoR & Senate where laws are written by Elected people representing the majority opinion.


----------



## daveman

Samson said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're doubling down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Soros Tells Progressive Donors Obama Might Not Be The Best Investment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Vachon, an adviser to Soros, did not dispute the comment, though he stressed that there was no transcript of a private gathering to check. Vachon also clarified that the longtime progressive giver was not referring to a primary challenge to the president:
> 
> "Mr. Soros fully supports the president as the leader of the Democratic Party," said Vachon. "He was not suggesting that we seek another candidate for 2012. His comments were made in a private, informal conversation that was about the need for progressives to be more forceful in promoting their agenda. He was stressing the importance of being heard by elected officials."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly IS the "Progressive Agenda?"
> 
> The only hint I read is at the end of the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There are a handful of funders committed to the idea of taking on corporate interests in politics... I think the [Supreme Court's] Citizens United decision [allowing unlimited corporate donations in campaigns] intellectually caused a shift to want to deal with corporate money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the "Progressive Agenda" is to alter the composition of the supreme court and legislating from the bench instead of the HoR & Senate where laws are written by Elected people representing the majority opinion.
Click to expand...

Well, c'mon, man.  The proles need someone to do their thinking for them.  

Right, USMB lefties?


----------



## Dot Com

Did she take the bus home to do that or fly 1st-class & will meet the "Me, me, me!!!" bus later?


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> Did she take the bus home to do that or fly 1st-class & will meet the "Me, me, me!!!" bus later?


Spoken like someone who's never driven to Alaska.


----------



## oldsalt

daveman said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did she take the bus home to do that or fly 1st-class & will meet the "Me, me, me!!!" bus later?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like someone who's never driven to Alaska.
Click to expand...


I have, twice.  Didn't cleanse me of my sins.  palin's motives are not what her flock thinks.


----------



## daveman

oldsalt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did she take the bus home to do that or fly 1st-class & will meet the "Me, me, me!!!" bus later?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like someone who's never driven to Alaska.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have, twice.  Didn't cleanse me of my sins.  palin's motives are not what her flock thinks.
Click to expand...


I drove there and back.  

I doubt if Dot Com has.


----------



## Dot Com

daveman said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like someone who's never driven to Alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have, twice.  Didn't cleanse me of my sins.  palin's motives are not what her flock thinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I drove there and back.
> 
> I doubt if Dot Com has.
Click to expand...


I went past there to Japan. Been to 5 continents. Feel pretty silly now dontcha' troll boy?


----------



## oldsalt

Dot Com said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have, twice.  Didn't cleanse me of my sins.  palin's motives are not what her flock thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drove there and back.
> 
> I doubt if Dot Com has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went past there to Japan. Been to 5 continents. Feel pretty silly now dontcha' troll boy?
Click to expand...


You need to look at a map, navigator....


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have, twice.  Didn't cleanse me of my sins.  palin's motives are not what her flock thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drove there and back.
> 
> I doubt if Dot Com has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went past there to Japan. Been to 5 continents. Feel pretty silly now dontcha' troll boy?
Click to expand...

No reason to.  Did you drive to Japan through Alaska?  


From western KY to AK, it took us 11 days...but we took our time, using it as our honeymoon, and took a detour to Chicago.

On the way back, we drove straight through, the most direct route possible, stopping only twice for a few hours' sleep.  5,000 miles.  Took us 5 days.  

I expect Palin left the bus down here and flew home.  What do you think (assuming you think at all)?


----------



## oldsalt

daveman said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drove there and back.
> 
> I doubt if Dot Com has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went past there to Japan. Been to 5 continents. Feel pretty silly now dontcha' troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No reason to.  Did you drive to Japan through Alaska?
> 
> 
> From western KY to AK, it took us 11 days...but we took our time, using it as our honeymoon, and took a detour to Chicago.
> 
> On the way back, we drove straight through, the most direct route possible, stopping only twice for a few hours' sleep.  5,000 miles.  Took us 5 days.
> 
> I expect Palin left the bus down here and flew home.  What do you think (assuming you think at all)?
Click to expand...


Took 6 days, 24 hrs, from Syracuse NY to Homer, and then the ferry Tsutumina over to Kodiak.


----------



## daveman

oldsalt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went past there to Japan. Been to 5 continents. Feel pretty silly now dontcha' troll boy?
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to.  Did you drive to Japan through Alaska?
> 
> 
> From western KY to AK, it took us 11 days...but we took our time, using it as our honeymoon, and took a detour to Chicago.
> 
> On the way back, we drove straight through, the most direct route possible, stopping only twice for a few hours' sleep.  5,000 miles.  Took us 5 days.
> 
> I expect Palin left the bus down here and flew home.  What do you think (assuming you think at all)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took 6 days, 24 hrs, from Syracuse NY to Homer, and then the ferry Tsutumina over to Kodiak.
Click to expand...


We took the AlCan.  I'd love to do it again someday, but I'd take even longer.  It's a beautiful trip.


----------



## oldsalt

daveman said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to.  Did you drive to Japan through Alaska?
> 
> 
> From western KY to AK, it took us 11 days...but we took our time, using it as our honeymoon, and took a detour to Chicago.
> 
> On the way back, we drove straight through, the most direct route possible, stopping only twice for a few hours' sleep.  5,000 miles.  Took us 5 days.
> 
> I expect Palin left the bus down here and flew home.  What do you think (assuming you think at all)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took 6 days, 24 hrs, from Syracuse NY to Homer, and then the ferry Tsutumina over to Kodiak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We took the AlCan.  I'd love to do it again someday, but I'd take even longer.  It's a beautiful trip.
Click to expand...


Took the Alcan too.  The only flat we had, was sittin' on the ferry.


----------



## daveman

oldsalt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took 6 days, 24 hrs, from Syracuse NY to Homer, and then the ferry Tsutumina over to Kodiak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took the AlCan.  I'd love to do it again someday, but I'd take even longer.  It's a beautiful trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took the Alcan too.  The only flat we had, was sittin' on the ferry.
Click to expand...

  Oh, man, you were lucky.  We had one in BC on the way back.  It was raining.  And the road department was putting down chip & oil.  I never did get all the tar off the Blazer or my shoes.


----------



## Dot Com

I hate quitters. HATE!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dot Com said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have, twice.  Didn't cleanse me of my sins.  palin's motives are not what her flock thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drove there and back.
> 
> I doubt if Dot Com has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went past there to Japan. Been to 5 continents. Feel pretty silly now dontcha' troll boy?
Click to expand...


You drove from Alaska to Japan?


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> I hate quitters. HATE!!!


Pure emotionalism.  That's all you've got.


----------



## oldsalt

daveman said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We took the AlCan.  I'd love to do it again someday, but I'd take even longer.  It's a beautiful trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the Alcan too.  The only flat we had, was sittin' on the ferry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, man, you were lucky.  We had one in BC on the way back.  It was raining.  And the road department was putting down chip & oil.  I never did get all the tar off the Blazer or my shoes.
Click to expand...


One trip, we stopped for the Calgary Stampede.....Canadians know how to party!


----------



## oldsalt

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drove there and back.
> 
> I doubt if Dot Com has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went past there to Japan. Been to 5 continents. Feel pretty silly now dontcha' troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You drove from Alaska to Japan?
Click to expand...


Prepare to snorkel!


----------



## Synthaholic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Uninformed sources claim that Palin gassed up at BP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> OMFG!!!
> 
> If this is true!!!!!!!
> 
> ZOMG!!!
> 
> 
> *I have no information on where the Palin bus buys there's gas, but if she did buy gas at BP well, that's front page news!


Do you think she is familiar with the wingnut mantra to never buy gas from Citgo?


----------



## daveman

oldsalt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the Alcan too.  The only flat we had, was sittin' on the ferry.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, man, you were lucky.  We had one in BC on the way back.  It was raining.  And the road department was putting down chip & oil.  I never did get all the tar off the Blazer or my shoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One trip, we stopped for the Calgary Stampede.....Canadians know how to party!
Click to expand...


Oh, wow, that must have been awesome!


----------



## Synthaholic

oldsalt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went past there to Japan. Been to 5 continents. Feel pretty silly now dontcha' troll boy?
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to.  Did you drive to Japan through Alaska?
> 
> 
> From western KY to AK, it took us 11 days...but we took our time, using it as our honeymoon, and took a detour to Chicago.
> 
> On the way back, we drove straight through, the most direct route possible, stopping only twice for a few hours' sleep.  5,000 miles.  Took us 5 days.
> 
> I expect Palin left the bus down here and flew home.  What do you think (assuming you think at all)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took 6 days, 24 hrs, from Syracuse NY to Homer, and then the ferry Tsutumina over to Kodiak.
Click to expand...



You stumped Google!


----------



## oldsalt

Synthaholic said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to.  Did you drive to Japan through Alaska?
> 
> 
> From western KY to AK, it took us 11 days...but we took our time, using it as our honeymoon, and took a detour to Chicago.
> 
> On the way back, we drove straight through, the most direct route possible, stopping only twice for a few hours' sleep.  5,000 miles.  Took us 5 days.
> 
> I expect Palin left the bus down here and flew home.  What do you think (assuming you think at all)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took 6 days, 24 hrs, from Syracuse NY to Homer, and then the ferry Tsutumina over to Kodiak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stumped Google!
Click to expand...


Did conhog ever stump google?


----------



## Synthaholic

oldsalt said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took 6 days, 24 hrs, from Syracuse NY to Homer, and then the ferry Tsutumina over to Kodiak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stumped Google!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did conhog ever stump google?
Click to expand...

I think conhog schtumped some farm animals - does that count?


----------



## oldsalt

Synthaholic said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You stumped Google!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did conhog ever stump google?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think conhog schtumped some farm animals - does that count?
Click to expand...


LOL.  Close call.


----------



## Warrior102

Synthaholic said:


> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.



Joe Biden quit.
Rahm Emanuel did to. 
I don't get your point.


----------



## Synthaholic

Warrior102 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden quit.
> Rahm Emanuel did to.
> I don't get your point.
Click to expand...

Well, let's see...

Biden quit the Senate to become Vice President Of The United States Of America.

Rahm Emanuel quit the House to become White House Chief Of Staff.

Sarah Palin quit the Governorship to become a Reality TV star and to get rich.


----------



## Dot Com

Synthaholic said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden quit.
> Rahm Emanuel did to.
> I don't get your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, let's see...
> 
> Biden quit the Senate to become Vice President Of The United States Of America.
> 
> Rahm Emanuel quit the House to become White House Chief Of Staff.
> 
> Sarah Palin quit the Governorship to become a Reality TV star and to get rich.
Click to expand...


There IS a difference when you resign to move-up and when you just plain quit like Caribou Barbie did


----------



## Caroljo

Dot Com said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden quit.
> Rahm Emanuel did to.
> I don't get your point.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see...
> 
> Biden quit the Senate to become Vice President Of The United States Of America.
> 
> Rahm Emanuel quit the House to become White House Chief Of Staff.
> 
> Sarah Palin quit the Governorship to become a Reality TV star and to get rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There IS a difference when you resign to move-up and when you just plain quit like Caribou Barbie did
Click to expand...


Isn't Rahm the one that quit the White house to be governor of Illinois???? Ooops!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Sarah Palin quit the Governorship to become a Reality TV star and to get rich.


Its the American way. 


> Isn't Rahm the one that quit the White house to be governor of Illinois???? Ooops!



Um, no  thats mayor of Chicago, and remained in public service, rather than quitting to pursue personal gain  double fail. 

And the rights relentless defense of Palin is truly bizarre when examined objectively.


----------



## oldsalt

Synthaholic said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden quit.
> Rahm Emanuel did to.
> I don't get your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, let's see...
> 
> Biden quit the Senate to become Vice President Of The United States Of America.
> 
> Rahm Emanuel quit the House to become White House Chief Of Staff.
> 
> Sarah Palin quit the Governorship to become a Reality TV star and to get rich.
Click to expand...


Pesky facts.....


----------



## Dot Com

Caroljo said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see...
> 
> Biden quit the Senate to become Vice President Of The United States Of America.
> 
> Rahm Emanuel quit the House to become White House Chief Of Staff.
> 
> Sarah Palin quit the Governorship to become a Reality TV star and to get rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There IS a difference when you resign to move-up and when you just plain quit like Caribou Barbie did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't Rahm the one that quit the White house to be *governor *of Illinois???? Ooops!
Click to expand...

Governor?  Caroljo must not keep-up w/ the news.


----------



## oldsalt

Sarah Palin: I Totally Didn't Quit -- Tour Will Continue 'When The Time Comes' | TPMDC

Love the comments

Indeed.  Her knack for projection is borderline pathological.........


And she's on the wrong side of the border.


----------



## Dr.House

Synthaholic said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden quit.
> Rahm Emanuel did to.
> I don't get your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, let's see...
> 
> Biden quit the Senate to become Vice President Of The United States Of America.
> 
> Rahm Emanuel quit the House to become White House Chief Of Staff.
> 
> Sarah Palin quit the Governorship to become a Reality TV star and to get rich.
Click to expand...


Why did Weiner quit?

You guys are too fuckin' much...


----------



## Dr.House

CrusaderFrank said:


> Uninformed sources claim that Palin gassed up at BP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> OMFG!!!
> 
> If this is true!!!!!!!
> 
> ZOMG!!!
> 
> 
> *I have no information on where the Palin bus buys there's gas, but if she did buy gas at BP well, that's front page news!



That's where 0bama's Car Force One fuled up in England too...

True story...


----------



## oreo

Synthaholic said:


> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.



*How do you know that Palin quit the tour early--she didn't give ANYONE her itinerary?*


----------



## oldsalt

oreo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff never announced a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted preliminary  itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How do you know that Palin quit the tour early--she didn't give ANYONE her itinerary?*
Click to expand...


Yeah!  She's coming back to watch her beloved documentary 'Undefeated' in IA....


----------



## Si modo

So, if one makes tentative arrangements and can't or won't confirm them, they are quitting.

Funny how the mind of the left operates.


----------



## oldsalt

Si modo said:


> So, if one makes tentative arrangements and can't or won't confirm them, they are quitting.
> 
> Funny how the mind of the left operates.



Defending palin's nonsense makes you look the fool.


----------



## Si modo

oldsalt said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if one makes tentative arrangements and can't or won't confirm them, they are quitting.
> 
> Funny how the mind of the left operates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defending palin's nonsense makes you look the fool.
Click to expand...

See, I don't like Palin much at all and most posters who pay attention know that.  I don't really care what an anonymous poster on a message board thinks of me or not.  Just in case you care, I am pretty sure you look foolish now.  Just FYI.

I do know that I am mostly an objective person and use objective arguments.  So, you might want to give it a try.  Of course, that may fuck with the silly premise of this thread, so I can understand your resistance to do so.


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> So, if one makes tentative arrangements and can't or won't confirm them, they are quitting.
> 
> Funny how the mind of the left operates.


Did she make "tentative arrangements" to serve as Governor?


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if one makes tentative arrangements and can't or won't confirm them, they are quitting.
> 
> Funny how the mind of the left operates.
> 
> 
> 
> Did she make "tentative arrangements" to serve as Governor?
Click to expand...

Nope.  But what does that have to do with your topic?









Idiot.


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if one makes tentative arrangements and can't or won't confirm them, they are quitting.
> 
> Funny how the mind of the left operates.
> 
> 
> 
> Did she make "tentative arrangements" to serve as Governor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Nope.*  But what does that have to do with your topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...



Then you agree that she is a quitter?


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did she make "tentative arrangements" to serve as Governor?
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope.*  But what does that have to do with your topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you agree that she is a quitter?
Click to expand...

She quit the governorship.

But, I don't agree that she is a quitter.  I would need some sort of established pattern of quitting to generalize any person as a quitter.  One example does not establish a pattern of behavior.  And this thread does nothing to demonstrate any pattern to do so.


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope.*  But what does that have to do with your topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you agree that she is a quitter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She quit the governorship.
> 
> But, I don't agree that she is a quitter.  I would need some sort of established pattern of quitting to generalize any person as a quitter.  One example does not establish a pattern of behavior.  And this thread does nothing to demonstrate any pattern to do so.
Click to expand...

Hmmm....how about a rapist?  Do you need to see a pattern of rapes first?


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you agree that she is a quitter?
> 
> 
> 
> She quit the governorship.
> 
> But, I don't agree that she is a quitter.  I would need some sort of established pattern of quitting to generalize any person as a quitter.  One example does not establish a pattern of behavior.  And this thread does nothing to demonstrate any pattern to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm....how about a rapist?  Do you need to see a pattern of rapes first?
Click to expand...

No, but I'm not an idiot who equates rape with quitting a job, either.


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She quit the governorship.
> 
> But, I don't agree that she is a quitter.  I would need some sort of established pattern of quitting to generalize any person as a quitter.  One example does not establish a pattern of behavior.  And this thread does nothing to demonstrate any pattern to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....how about a rapist?  Do you need to see a pattern of rapes first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but I'm not an idiot who equates rape with quitting a job, either.
Click to expand...

I'm not equating them, I'm asking you why one needs a pattern and the other doesn't?


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....how about a rapist?  Do you need to see a pattern of rapes first?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I'm not an idiot who equates rape with quitting a job, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not equating them, I'm asking you why one needs a pattern and the other doesn't?
Click to expand...

Because one rape makes a rapist just as one murder makes a murderer.  It's that silly thing called the law.

Quitting a job is not against the law, unless you want to bring back indentured servitude.

But, you certainly have established a pattern of idiotic posts.  So..............





Idiot.

(But, honestly, this is one of your higher moments.  I give credit where it is due, no matter how inconsequential the point may be.)


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I'm not an idiot who equates rape with quitting a job, either.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not equating them, I'm asking you why one needs a pattern and the other doesn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because one rape makes a rapist just as one murder makes a murderer.  It's that silly thing called the law.
> 
> Quitting a job is not against the law, unless you want to bring back indentured servitude.
> 
> But, you certainly have established a pattern of idiotic posts.  So..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> (But, honestly, this is one of your higher moments.  I give credit where it is due, no matter how inconsequential the point may be.)
Click to expand...

So...if it's a law, then it's OK to label someone after a first offense.

Is that correct?


----------



## Moonglow

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not equating them, I'm asking you why one needs a pattern and the other doesn't?
> 
> 
> 
> Because one rape makes a rapist just as one murder makes a murderer.  It's that silly thing called the law.
> 
> Quitting a job is not against the law, unless you want to bring back indentured servitude.
> 
> But, you certainly have established a pattern of idiotic posts.  So..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> (But, honestly, this is one of your higher moments.  I give credit where it is due, no matter how inconsequential the point may be.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...if it's a law, then it's OK to label someone after a first offense.
> 
> Is that correct?
Click to expand...


some rats do not like to be cornered in a maze of truth


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> She quit the governorship.
> 
> But, I don't agree that she is a quitter.



Remarkable and telling the rights blind defense of a someone clearly unqualified to hold national office.


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not equating them, I'm asking you why one needs a pattern and the other doesn't?
> 
> 
> 
> Because one rape makes a rapist just as one murder makes a murderer.  It's that silly thing called the law.
> 
> Quitting a job is not against the law, unless you want to bring back indentured servitude.
> 
> But, you certainly have established a pattern of idiotic posts.  So..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> (But, honestly, this is one of your higher moments.  I give credit where it is due, no matter how inconsequential the point may be.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...if it's a law, then it's OK to label someone after a first offense.
> 
> Is that correct?
Click to expand...


Legal definitions.

But according to you, anyone who has quit a job is a quitter.


----------



## Warrior102

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> She quit the governorship.
> 
> But, I don't agree that she is a quitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarkable and telling the rights blind defense of a someone clearly unqualified to hold national office.
Click to expand...


Biden and Obama quit. You didn't have a problem with that?


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because one rape makes a rapist just as one murder makes a murderer.  It's that silly thing called the law.
> 
> Quitting a job is not against the law, unless you want to bring back indentured servitude.
> 
> But, you certainly have established a pattern of idiotic posts.  So..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> (But, honestly, this is one of your higher moments.  I give credit where it is due, no matter how inconsequential the point may be.)
> 
> 
> 
> So...if it's a law, then it's OK to label someone after a first offense.
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legal definitions.
> 
> But according to you, anyone who has quit a job is a quitter.
Click to expand...

When they committed to a certain time frame, yes.

And that's the heart of it.  She cannot be counted upon, and she cannot be trusted.


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...if it's a law, then it's OK to label someone after a first offense.
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legal definitions.
> 
> But according to you, anyone who has quit a job is a quitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When they committed to a certain time frame, yes.
> 
> And that's the heart of it.  She cannot be counted upon, and she cannot be trusted.
Click to expand...

Then, if she is up for an election, don't vote for her.  I doubt you would anyway.

The funny thing is that you have to resort to dishonesty and spin when attempting to influence others about her.  If she is so bad and so unsuitable, those qualities should be evident to all of competent mind.

But, you still try.  That smells of some sort of fear of her.

Personally, I don't fear her.  I don't hate her, either.  She seems likable enough to me.  , She doesn't get my vote for much of anything, though.  She is not a bad person.  She is not a quitter because I have no pattern of such behavior on which to base that.  

I think you and others who are so consumed with fear of her need to get a grip.


----------



## oldsalt

Insofar as this thread......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwwtO5viUDE]YouTube - &#x202a;Go the Fuck to Sleep.wmv&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> She quit the governorship.
> 
> But, I don't agree that she is a quitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarkable and telling the rights blind defense of a someone clearly unqualified to hold national office.
Click to expand...



Posts 126 and 141 both make you look pretty idiotic.  And, I didn't even try.


----------



## Si modo

Warrior102 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She quit the governorship.
> 
> But, I don't agree that she is a quitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarkable and telling the rights blind defense of a someone clearly unqualified to hold national office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden and Obama quit. You didn't have a problem with that?
Click to expand...

It's hard for me to say that Obama quit his Senate position.  Someone who just shows up to a job from time to time just to announce that he has shown up to it ("Present") is not really doing that job, IMO.  So, it's hard to quit something one actually never really started.


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal definitions.
> 
> But according to you, anyone who has quit a job is a quitter.
> 
> 
> 
> When they committed to a certain time frame, yes.
> 
> And that's the heart of it.  She cannot be counted upon, and she cannot be trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then, if she is up for an election, don't vote for her.  I doubt you would anyway.
> 
> *The funny thing is that you have to resort to dishonesty and spin when attempting to influence others about her.*  If she is so bad and so unsuitable, those qualities should be evident to all of competent mind.
> 
> But, you still try.  That smells of some sort of fear of her.
> 
> Personally, I don't fear her.  I don't hate her, either.  She seems likable enough to me.  , She doesn't get my vote for much of anything, though.  She is not a bad person.  She is not a quitter because I have no pattern of such behavior on which to base that.
> 
> I think you and others who are so consumed with fear of her need to get a grip.
Click to expand...


There was no dishonesty or spin.

Poor Sarah quit the Governorship, mid-commitment to the citizens of her state.

She quit her bus tour midway through, under the guise of a jury summons.  There has been no evidence of her getting called for jury duty.

She's just a quitter.


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> When they committed to a certain time frame, yes.
> 
> And that's the heart of it.  She cannot be counted upon, and she cannot be trusted.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, if she is up for an election, don't vote for her.  I doubt you would anyway.
> 
> *The funny thing is that you have to resort to dishonesty and spin when attempting to influence others about her.*  If she is so bad and so unsuitable, those qualities should be evident to all of competent mind.
> 
> But, you still try.  That smells of some sort of fear of her.
> 
> Personally, I don't fear her.  I don't hate her, either.  She seems likable enough to me.  , She doesn't get my vote for much of anything, though.  She is not a bad person.  She is not a quitter because I have no pattern of such behavior on which to base that.
> 
> I think you and others who are so consumed with fear of her need to get a grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no dishonesty or spin.
> 
> Poor Sarah quit the Governorship, mid-commitment to the citizens of her state.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

And Obama and Biden quit theirs.

And Clinton quit his. 

And Clinton quit hers.

etc.

Your point?



> ....
> 
> She quit her bus tour midway through, under the guise of a jury summons.
> 
> ....


And she promised and/or committed to nothing.

Your point?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> She quit her bus tour midway through, under the guise of a jury summons.  There has been no evidence of her getting called for jury duty.
> 
> She's just a quitter.



No matter how how stamp your feet and throw your tantrum and hold your breath until you turn blue, the court system of the State of Alaska doesn't have to tell you if she's been called to serve.

Trial (Petit) Jury Handbook

What if my employer wants proof of my jury service?

Ask the jury clerk for a Certificate of Jury Attendance either at the end of each day of trial or at the completion of the trial.  The certificate will indicate the dates and times you served.​
Oh, and there has been no evidence that you worked for the Department of Defense in the Middle East.

You're just a liar.


----------



## Provocateur

Synthaholic said:


> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite *tentatively*  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff *never announced * a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted* preliminary * itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.



Notice the parts I made bold?  Do you feel proud of yourself for starting this fascinating thread?


----------



## daveman

Provocateur said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarah Palin Reportedly Quits Bus Tour Halfway Through*
> 
> 
> Former half-term Gov. Sarah Palin has reportedly packed in her bus tour...halfway through.
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite *tentatively*  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.
> 
> From Scott Conroy at RCP:Though Palin and her staff *never announced * a timeline for  the remaining legs of her trip, aides had drafted* preliminary * itineraries that would have taken her through the Midwest and Southeast  at some point this month. But those travel blueprints are now in limbo,  RCP has learned, as Palin and her family have reverted to the friendly  confines of summertime Alaska, where the skies are currently alight for  over 19 hours a day and the Bristol Bay salmon fishing season is nearing  its peak.​Palin's intent to visit Iowa and South Carolina, as well as one stop  in New Hampshire, caused some speculation that she was starting to get  serious about a run for president in 2012.
> 
> The bus tour was launched over Memorial Day weekend, and was  particularly scrutinized after one event in Boston where Palin badly flubbed the story behind Paul Revere's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the parts I made bold?  Do you feel proud of yourself for starting this fascinating thread?
Click to expand...


Synthia lacks the wit to be properly embarrassed.  All he's good for is posting the links he's told to post.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She quit her bus tour midway through, under the guise of a jury summons.  There has been no evidence of her getting called for jury duty.
> 
> She's just a quitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how how stamp your feet and throw your tantrum and hold your breath until you turn blue, the court system of the State of Alaska doesn't have to tell you if she's been called to serve.
> 
> Trial (Petit) Jury Handbook
> 
> What if my employer wants proof of my jury service?
> 
> Ask the jury clerk for a Certificate of Jury Attendance either at the end of each day of trial or at the completion of the trial.  The certificate will indicate the dates and times you served.​
> Oh, and there has been no evidence that you worked for the Department of Defense in the Middle East.
> 
> You're just a liar.
Click to expand...

So she is going to prove she served by showing the Certificate of Jury Attendance?  That's good.

Interesting how she quit her bus tour midway through because of jury duty, but is in Iowa to premier her mockumentary.

I guess she's a quitter _and _a liar.


----------



## Dot Com

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She quit her bus tour midway through, under the guise of a jury summons.  There has been no evidence of her getting called for jury duty.
> 
> She's just a quitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how how stamp your feet and throw your tantrum and hold your breath until you turn blue, the court system of the State of Alaska doesn't have to tell you if she's been called to serve.
> 
> Trial (Petit) Jury Handbook
> 
> What if my employer wants proof of my jury service?
> 
> Ask the jury clerk for a Certificate of Jury Attendance either at the end of each day of trial or at the completion of the trial.  The certificate will indicate the dates and times you served.​
> Oh, and there has been no evidence that you worked for the Department of Defense in the Middle East.
> 
> You're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So she is going to prove she served by showing the Certificate of Jury Attendance?  That's good.
> 
> Interesting how she quit her bus tour midway through because of jury duty, but is in Iowa to premier her mockumentary.
> 
> I guess she's a quitter _and _a liar.
Click to expand...


Thats right!!! I heard she going to be there too.


----------



## Dr.House

I laughed when Weiner quit....


----------



## oldsalt

LOL, Apologists just look dumb, in the face of evidence.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She quit her bus tour midway through, under the guise of a jury summons.  There has been no evidence of her getting called for jury duty.
> 
> She's just a quitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how how stamp your feet and throw your tantrum and hold your breath until you turn blue, the court system of the State of Alaska doesn't have to tell you if she's been called to serve.
> 
> Trial (Petit) Jury Handbook
> 
> What if my employer wants proof of my jury service?
> 
> Ask the jury clerk for a Certificate of Jury Attendance either at the end of each day of trial or at the completion of the trial.  The certificate will indicate the dates and times you served.​
> Oh, and there has been no evidence that you worked for the Department of Defense in the Middle East.
> 
> You're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So she is going to prove she served by showing the Certificate of Jury Attendance?  That's good.
> 
> Interesting how she quit her bus tour midway through because of jury duty, but is in Iowa to premier her mockumentary.
> 
> I guess she's a quitter _and _a liar.
Click to expand...

You know what your _only_ proof she's lying is?

You hate her.

Really, that's all you've got.  She's lying because you hate her.

Pretty fucking pathetic.

Oh, and what did you do in the desert, Synthia?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how how stamp your feet and throw your tantrum and hold your breath until you turn blue, the court system of the State of Alaska doesn't have to tell you if she's been called to serve.
> 
> Trial (Petit) Jury Handbook
> What if my employer wants proof of my jury service?
> 
> Ask the jury clerk for a Certificate of Jury Attendance either at the end of each day of trial or at the completion of the trial.  The certificate will indicate the dates and times you served.​Oh, and there has been no evidence that you worked for the Department of Defense in the Middle East.
> 
> You're just a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> So she is going to prove she served by showing the Certificate of Jury Attendance?  That's good.
> 
> Interesting how she quit her bus tour midway through because of jury duty, but is in Iowa to premier her mockumentary.
> 
> I guess she's a quitter _and _a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You know what your only proof she's lying is?*
> 
> You hate her.
> 
> Really, that's all you've got.  She's lying because you hate her.
> 
> Pretty fucking pathetic.
> 
> Oh, and what did you do in the desert, Synthia?
Click to expand...


The proof that she's lying will be when she refuses to make public her Certificate Of Jury Attendance.

I don't hate her, I just have her pegged as a quitter and a liar.

My job, as I was hired to do it.


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So she is going to prove she served by showing the Certificate of Jury Attendance?  That's good.
> 
> Interesting how she quit her bus tour midway through because of jury duty, but is in Iowa to premier her mockumentary.
> 
> I guess she's a quitter _and _a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> *You know what your only proof she's lying is?*
> 
> You hate her.
> 
> Really, that's all you've got.  She's lying because you hate her.
> 
> Pretty fucking pathetic.
> 
> Oh, and what did you do in the desert, Synthia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proof that she's lying will be when she refuses to make public her Certificate Of Jury Attendance.
> 
> I don't hate her, I just have her pegged as a quitter and a liar.
> 
> My job, as I was hired to do it.
Click to expand...


Weiner, Obama, the Clintons, Carter are all quitters.  They all lied, too.


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You know what your only proof she's lying is?*
> 
> You hate her.
> 
> Really, that's all you've got.  She's lying because you hate her.
> 
> Pretty fucking pathetic.
> 
> Oh, and what did you do in the desert, Synthia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proof that she's lying will be when she refuses to make public her Certificate Of Jury Attendance.
> 
> I don't hate her, I just have her pegged as a quitter and a liar.
> 
> My job, as I was hired to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weiner, Obama, the Clintons, Carter are all quitters.  They all lied, too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proof that she's lying will be when she refuses to make public her Certificate Of Jury Attendance.
> 
> I don't hate her, I just have her pegged as a quitter and a liar.
> 
> My job, as I was hired to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner, Obama, the Clintons, Carter are all quitters.  They all lied, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Too much of a fact overload for a partisan.

Keep doing the same thing over and over again expecting to get different results = insanity.  Partisans don't change anything, so either they don't expect anything to change or are just insane.


----------



## Dr.House

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You know what your only proof she's lying is?*
> 
> You hate her.
> 
> Really, that's all you've got.  She's lying because you hate her.
> 
> Pretty fucking pathetic.
> 
> Oh, and what did you do in the desert, Synthia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proof that she's lying will be when she refuses to make public her Certificate Of Jury Attendance.
> 
> I don't hate her, I just have her pegged as a quitter and a liar.
> 
> My job, as I was hired to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weiner, Obama, the Clintons, Carter are all quitters.  They all lied, too.
Click to expand...


Synthia digs her party's quitters....


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner, Obama, the Clintons, Carter are all quitters.  They all lied, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too much of a fact overload for a partisan.
> 
> Keep doing the same thing over and over again expecting to get different results = insanity.  Partisans don't change anything, so either they don't expect anything to change or are just insane.
Click to expand...

A job promotion is not quitting your previous commitment, wingnut!


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much of a fact overload for a partisan.
> 
> Keep doing the same thing over and over again expecting to get different results = insanity.  Partisans don't change anything, so either they don't expect anything to change or are just insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A job promotion is not quitting your previous commitment, wingnut!
Click to expand...

Sure it is.  They quit their job.

Weiner was promoted?  To what?


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much of a fact overload for a partisan.
> 
> Keep doing the same thing over and over again expecting to get different results = insanity.  Partisans don't change anything, so either they don't expect anything to change or are just insane.
> 
> 
> 
> A job promotion is not quitting your previous commitment, wingnut!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it is.  They quit their job.
> 
> Weiner was promoted?  To what?
Click to expand...

Weiner resigned under scandal.

What was Poor Sarah's excuse?


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> A job promotion is not quitting your previous commitment, wingnut!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  They quit their job.
> 
> Weiner was promoted?  To what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weiner resigned under scandal.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

Oh, Weiner "resigned".  



> What was Poor Sarah's excuse?



A better opportunity, just like most folks who quit something and move on.


----------



## Dr.House

Resigned: Liberalese for "quit"


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  They quit their job.
> 
> Weiner was promoted?  To what?
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner resigned under scandal.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Weiner "resigned".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was Poor Sarah's excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A better opportunity, just like most folks who quit something and move on.
Click to expand...


"Better opportunity"!


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner resigned under scandal.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Weiner "resigned".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was Poor Sarah's excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A better opportunity, just like most folks who quit something and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Better opportunity"!
Click to expand...

You really enjoy being dense.


----------



## Dr.House

"Resigned"


----------



## Si modo

Dr.House said:


> "Resigned"


It's pretty funny.  His whole thread has crashed and burned and now he wants to ensure that all know that he is dense.


----------



## Dr.House

Si modo said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Resigned"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty funny.  His whole thread has crashed and burned and now he wants to ensure that all know that he is dense.
Click to expand...


Synthia isn't the smartest lib here...


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Weiner "resigned".
> 
> A better opportunity, just like most folks who quit something and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Better opportunity"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really enjoy being dense.
Click to expand...

So, you believe it is proper for a Governor to quit serving the people who elected her, and who she took an oath to serve, in order to go out and make a fat payday?

Is this the revised "Conservative Values"?


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Better opportunity"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really enjoy being dense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you believe it is proper for a Governor to quit serving the people who elected her, and who she took an oath to serve, in order to go out and make a fat payday?
> 
> Is this the revised "Conservative Values"?
Click to expand...

Absolutely I do.  Elected politicians have the same rights as I do - no more and no less.  I don't ridicule anyone for trying to get a better life for themselves, unless they break the law in doing so, irrespective of my opinion about the person.

But, I can see why you think she is so wrong for doing so.  You don't like her.  That's not  rational thinking.


----------



## idb

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She quit her bus tour midway through, under the guise of a jury summons.  There has been no evidence of her getting called for jury duty.
> 
> She's just a quitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how how stamp your feet and throw your tantrum and hold your breath until you turn blue, the court system of the State of Alaska doesn't have to tell you if she's been called to serve.
> 
> Trial (Petit) Jury Handbook
> 
> What if my employer wants proof of my jury service?
> 
> Ask the jury clerk for a Certificate of Jury Attendance either at the end of each day of trial or at the completion of the trial.  The certificate will indicate the dates and times you served.​
> Oh, and there has been no evidence that you worked for the Department of Defense in the Middle East.
> 
> You're just a liar.
Click to expand...


Oh no!
This sounds like the start of a whole new branch of conspiracy nutters.
They'll be demanding her long-form Certificate of Jury Attendance - and not a fake one either!!!!

Are these the 'lawyers' or 'jurors' or 'attenders' or 'triallers'...?


----------



## American Cowboy

Synthaholic said:


> *Sarah Quits Again! *
> 
> Real Clear Politics is reporting that Palin and her family have  returned to Alaska from their "One Nation" bus tour, despite tentatively  scheduled stops in Iowa and South Carolina.



Look up the meaning of the word tentatively.

Your an idiot!!!


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So she is going to prove she served by showing the Certificate of Jury Attendance?  That's good.
> 
> Interesting how she quit her bus tour midway through because of jury duty, but is in Iowa to premier her mockumentary.
> 
> I guess she's a quitter _and _a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> *You know what your only proof she's lying is?*
> 
> You hate her.
> 
> Really, that's all you've got.  She's lying because you hate her.
> 
> Pretty fucking pathetic.
> 
> Oh, and what did you do in the desert, Synthia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proof that she's lying will be when she refuses to make public her Certificate Of Jury Attendance.
> 
> I don't hate her, I just have her pegged as a quitter and a liar.
> 
> My job, as I was hired to do it.
Click to expand...

So...you claim she's lying now because she hasn't produced proof of something that hasn't even happened yet.

Yes, you hate her.  Irrationally.


----------



## daveman

idb said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She quit her bus tour midway through, under the guise of a jury summons.  There has been no evidence of her getting called for jury duty.
> 
> She's just a quitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how how stamp your feet and throw your tantrum and hold your breath until you turn blue, the court system of the State of Alaska doesn't have to tell you if she's been called to serve.
> 
> Trial (Petit) Jury Handbook
> 
> What if my employer wants proof of my jury service?
> 
> Ask the jury clerk for a Certificate of Jury Attendance either at the end of each day of trial or at the completion of the trial.  The certificate will indicate the dates and times you served.​
> Oh, and there has been no evidence that you worked for the Department of Defense in the Middle East.
> 
> You're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no!
> This sounds like the start of a whole new branch of conspiracy nutters.
> They'll be demanding her long-form Certificate of Jury Attendance - and not a fake one either!!!!
> 
> Are these the 'lawyers' or 'jurors' or 'attenders' or 'triallers'...?
Click to expand...

Oh, no...remember, it's not a conspiracy if leftists believe in it.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You know what your only proof she's lying is?*
> 
> You hate her.
> 
> Really, that's all you've got.  She's lying because you hate her.
> 
> Pretty fucking pathetic.
> 
> Oh, and what did you do in the desert, Synthia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proof that she's lying will be when she refuses to make public her Certificate Of Jury Attendance.
> 
> I don't hate her, I just have her pegged as a quitter and a liar.
> 
> My job, as I was hired to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you claim she's lying now because she hasn't produced proof of something that hasn't even happened yet.
> 
> Yes, you hate her.  Irrationally.
Click to expand...

But you will insist on the proof, right?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proof that she's lying will be when she refuses to make public her Certificate Of Jury Attendance.
> 
> I don't hate her, I just have her pegged as a quitter and a liar.
> 
> My job, as I was hired to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> So...you claim she's lying now because she hasn't produced proof of something that hasn't even happened yet.
> 
> Yes, you hate her.  Irrationally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you will insist on the proof, right?
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter to me.  I don't have an irrational emotional investment in "proving" anything about Palin.

You, on the other hand...


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proof that she's lying will be when she refuses to make public her Certificate Of Jury Attendance.
> 
> I don't hate her, I just have her pegged as a quitter and a liar.
> 
> My job, as I was hired to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> So...you claim she's lying now because she hasn't produced proof of something that hasn't even happened yet.
> 
> Yes, you hate her.  Irrationally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you will insist on the proof, right?
Click to expand...

Oh, now any question of your IQ level being below that of an idiot are confirmed.  You think there is proof for something that has yet to happen.

Or maybe you are just insane?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you claim she's lying now because she hasn't produced proof of something that hasn't even happened yet.
> 
> Yes, you hate her.  Irrationally.
> 
> 
> 
> But you will insist on the proof, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter to me.  I don't have an irrational emotional investment in "proving" anything about Palin.
> 
> You, on the other hand...
Click to expand...

That's right - you will vote for anyone on the Right, regardless of whether they lie to you.  In fact, you don't even want to find out if she lied to you.  Irrelevant, right?


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you claim she's lying now because she hasn't produced proof of something that hasn't even happened yet.
> 
> Yes, you hate her.  Irrationally.
> 
> 
> 
> But you will insist on the proof, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, now any question of your IQ level being below that of an idiot are confirmed.  You think there is proof for something that has yet to happen.
> 
> Or maybe you are just insane?
Click to expand...

If it does happen, she will be able to prove it, correct?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you will insist on the proof, right?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter to me.  I don't have an irrational emotional investment in "proving" anything about Palin.
> 
> You, on the other hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right - you will vote for anyone on the Right, regardless of whether they lie to you.  In fact, you don't even want to find out if she lied to you.  Irrelevant, right?
Click to expand...

That's funny, coming from a mindless drone such as yourself.

You know why I vote Republican?  Because they do marginally less damage to the nation than Democrats do.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter to me.  I don't have an irrational emotional investment in "proving" anything about Palin.
> 
> You, on the other hand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right - you will vote for anyone on the Right, regardless of whether they lie to you.  In fact, you don't even want to find out if she lied to you.  Irrelevant, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny, coming from a mindless drone such as yourself.
> 
> *You know why I vote Republican?  Because they do marginally less damage to the nation than Democrats do.*
Click to expand...

You mean like turning a surplus into massive, crushing debt?

Or did you mean squandering America's moral standing by resorting to torture?

Or maybe starting a war with a sovereign country based on lies and cherry-picked data?

Or perhaps, just ignoring imminent threats like "bin Laden determined to attack U.S.", and failing to protect 3,000 Americans?


Is that all "marginally less damage"?

You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right - you will vote for anyone on the Right, regardless of whether they lie to you.  In fact, you don't even want to find out if she lied to you.  Irrelevant, right?
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, coming from a mindless drone such as yourself.
> 
> *You know why I vote Republican?  Because they do marginally less damage to the nation than Democrats do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like turning a surplus into massive, crushing debt?
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

You DO know the only reason we had a surplus, right?  Let me refresh your memory - government shut-down in the 90s.



> ....
> Or did you mean squandering America's moral standing by resorting to torture?
> 
> ....


You have issues with knowing the difference between opinions and facts.  Don't worry, though; many of your political leaning do.  Well, let's change that - most partisans do.



> ....
> 
> Or maybe starting a war with a sovereign country based on lies and cherry-picked data?
> ....


You look more and more idiotic.  As such, I suspect that you intend to do so.



> ....
> Or perhaps, just ignoring imminent threats like "bin Laden determined to attack U.S.", and failing to protect 3,000 Americans?
> 
> ....


If Clinton had done his job, there would have been no problem.  He was a slacker.




> ....
> Is that all "marginally less damage"?
> ....


That would make anyone of rational mind vote Republican.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right - you will vote for anyone on the Right, regardless of whether they lie to you.  In fact, you don't even want to find out if she lied to you.  Irrelevant, right?
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, coming from a mindless drone such as yourself.
> 
> *You know why I vote Republican?  Because they do marginally less damage to the nation than Democrats do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like turning a surplus into massive, crushing debt?
> 
> Or did you mean squandering America's moral standing by resorting to torture?
> 
> Or maybe starting a war with a sovereign country based on lies and cherry-picked data?
> 
> Or perhaps, just ignoring imminent threats like "bin Laden determined to attack U.S.", and failing to protect 3,000 Americans?
> 
> 
> Is that all "marginally less damage"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

My goodness, you just believe any old thing you're told to, don't you?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, coming from a mindless drone such as yourself.
> 
> *You know why I vote Republican?  Because they do marginally less damage to the nation than Democrats do.*
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like turning a surplus into massive, crushing debt?
> 
> Or did you mean squandering America's moral standing by resorting to torture?
> 
> Or maybe starting a war with a sovereign country based on lies and cherry-picked data?
> 
> Or perhaps, just ignoring imminent threats like "bin Laden determined to attack U.S.", and failing to protect 3,000 Americans?
> 
> 
> Is that all "marginally less damage"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My goodness, you just believe any old thing you're told to, don't you?
Click to expand...

Are you saying that we didn't have a surplus?  You probably are, because you're a fool.

Are you saying we didn't torture anybody?  You probably are, because you're a fool.

Are you saying that we didn't attack a sovereign nation based on disputed intelligence?  You probably are, because you're a fool.

Are you saying that the Bushies didn't get that memo in August, 2001?  You probably are, because you're a fool.


Now turn around and claim I am disparaging your service.  That seems to be the only thing you've got.


----------



## FauxNews

good, she is a moron


----------



## Stephanie

FauxNews said:


> good, she is a moron



oh boy, dredge up a old thread just FOR THAT?
Like we haven't HEARD that one before.


----------



## idb

Stephanie said:


> FauxNews said:
> 
> 
> 
> good, she is a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh boy, dredge up a old thread just FOR THAT?
> Like we haven't HEARD that one before.
Click to expand...


...and he/she provided no link...!


----------



## Stephanie

idb said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FauxNews said:
> 
> 
> 
> good, she is a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh boy, dredge up a old thread just FOR THAT?
> Like we haven't HEARD that one before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and he/she provided no link...!
Click to expand...


no kidding..


----------



## Synthaholic

Stephanie said:


> FauxNews said:
> 
> 
> 
> good, she is a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh boy, dredge up a old thread just FOR THAT?
> Like we haven't HEARD that one before.
Click to expand...

It's not an old thread - it's been in limbo, waiting for caveman to answer my last post.  Which he can't, because he's a fool.


----------



## Dot Com

Is she doing jury duty yet? Any conservative here on her FB page?
Sarah Palin says jury duty comes before bus tour | Reuters


> "The next leg of the tour continues when the time comes," she said in a message posted on Facebook. "In the meantime, no one should jump to conclusions -- certainly not the media with their long track record of getting things wrong or just making things up."


----------



## idb

Dot Com said:


> Is she doing jury duty yet? Any conservative here on her FB page?
> Sarah Palin says jury duty comes before bus tour | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> "The next leg of the tour continues when the time comes," she said in a message posted on Facebook. "In the meantime, no one should jump to conclusions -- certainly not the media with their long track record of getting things wrong or just making things up."
Click to expand...


Why does Sarah hate the media so?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like turning a surplus into massive, crushing debt?
> 
> Or did you mean squandering America's moral standing by resorting to torture?
> 
> Or maybe starting a war with a sovereign country based on lies and cherry-picked data?
> 
> Or perhaps, just ignoring imminent threats like "bin Laden determined to attack U.S.", and failing to protect 3,000 Americans?
> 
> 
> Is that all "marginally less damage"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, you just believe any old thing you're told to, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't have a surplus?  You probably are, because you're a fool.
> 
> Are you saying we didn't torture anybody?  You probably are, because you're a fool.
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't attack a sovereign nation based on disputed intelligence?  You probably are, because you're a fool.
> 
> Are you saying that the Bushies didn't get that memo in August, 2001?  You probably are, because you're a fool.
> 
> 
> Now turn around and claim I am disparaging your service.  That seems to be the only thing you've got.
Click to expand...


No, in THIS post, you're not disparaging my service.  You're just being a fucking idiot.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FauxNews said:
> 
> 
> 
> good, she is a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh boy, dredge up a old thread just FOR THAT?
> Like we haven't HEARD that one before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not an old thread - it's been in limbo, waiting for caveman to answer my last post.  Which he can't, because he's a fool.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dot Com

GET BACK TO SHAMELESS, SELF-PROMOTION.....errr.....WORK SARAH!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, you just believe any old thing you're told to, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't have a surplus?  You probably are, because you're a fool.
> 
> Are you saying we didn't torture anybody?  You probably are, because you're a fool.
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't attack a sovereign nation based on disputed intelligence?  You probably are, because you're a fool.
> 
> Are you saying that the Bushies didn't get that memo in August, 2001?  You probably are, because you're a fool.
> 
> 
> Now turn around and claim I am disparaging your service.  That seems to be the only thing you've got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, in THIS post, you're not disparaging my service.  You're just being a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

Running from my questions again?  Great way to put your honor on display.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't have a surplus?  You probably are, because you're a fool.
> 
> Are you saying we didn't torture anybody?  You probably are, because you're a fool.
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't attack a sovereign nation based on disputed intelligence?  You probably are, because you're a fool.
> 
> Are you saying that the Bushies didn't get that memo in August, 2001?  You probably are, because you're a fool.
> 
> 
> Now turn around and claim I am disparaging your service.  That seems to be the only thing you've got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, in THIS post, you're not disparaging my service.  You're just being a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running from my questions again?  Great way to put your honor on display.
Click to expand...


Let me give an answer that you'll accept:

Bush is Hitler!!


There, happy now, you fucking idiot moonbat?


Say...what did you do in the desert, Synthia?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, in THIS post, you're not disparaging my service.  You're just being a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Running from my questions again?  Great way to put your honor on display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me give an answer that you'll accept:
> 
> Bush is Hitler!!
> 
> 
> There, happy now, you fucking idiot moonbat?
> 
> 
> Say...what did you do in the desert, Synthia?
Click to expand...



Nope.  I won't be happy until you man up, grow some balls, get a spine, and answer these questions:


Are you saying that we didn't have a surplus?

Are you saying we didn't torture anybody?

Are you saying that we didn't attack a sovereign nation based on  disputed intelligence? 

Are you saying that the Bushies didn't get that memo in August, 2001?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running from my questions again?  Great way to put your honor on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me give an answer that you'll accept:
> 
> Bush is Hitler!!
> 
> 
> There, happy now, you fucking idiot moonbat?
> 
> 
> Say...what did you do in the desert, Synthia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I won't be happy until you man up, grow some balls, get a spine, and answer these questions:
> 
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't have a surplus?
> 
> Are you saying we didn't torture anybody?
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't attack a sovereign nation based on  disputed intelligence?
> 
> Are you saying that the Bushies didn't get that memo in August, 2001?
Click to expand...

My, aren't you a petulant little bitch.  

But I'll play your stupid little game, although I warn you, you'll like my "Bush is Hitler!" answer a lot better.  

We didn't have a surplus.

We didn't torture anybody.

We didn't attack a sovereign nation based on intelligence disputed at the time.

The Bush Administration got a memo, but it was so vague as to be meaningless.  

See?  You shoulda stuck with "Bush is Hitler!"  It's more in line with your worldview and your intelligence.  

Stupid fucking moonbat.


----------



## Dot Com

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running from my questions again?  Great way to put your honor on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me give an answer that you'll accept:
> 
> Bush is Hitler!!
> 
> 
> There, happy now, you fucking idiot moonbat?
> 
> 
> Say...what did you do in the desert, Synthia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I won't be happy until you man up, grow some balls, get a spine, and answer these questions:
> 
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't have a surplus?
> 
> Are you saying we didn't torture anybody?
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't attack a sovereign nation based on  disputed intelligence?
> 
> Are you saying that the Bushies didn't get that memo in August, 2001?
Click to expand...


daveman is a lock-step conservative. Facts are an annoyance to him.


----------



## Synthaholic

Dot Com said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me give an answer that you'll accept:
> 
> Bush is Hitler!!
> 
> 
> There, happy now, you fucking idiot moonbat?
> 
> 
> Say...what did you do in the desert, Synthia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I won't be happy until you man up, grow some balls, get a spine, and answer these questions:
> 
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't have a surplus?
> 
> Are you saying we didn't torture anybody?
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't attack a sovereign nation based on  disputed intelligence?
> 
> Are you saying that the Bushies didn't get that memo in August, 2001?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> daveman is a lock-step conservative. Facts are an annoyance to him.
Click to expand...

He certainly is a lying, dishonest little shit, isn't he?  

It takes a special type of misanthropic wingnut to deliberately lie about facts already in evidence.


----------



## Stephanie

Dot Com said:


> GET BACK TO SHAMELESS, SELF-PROMOTION.....errr.....WORK SARAH!!!



LOL, with her living 24/7 in your alls heads, she doesn't have to pomote herself at all. You all DO IT FOR HER..

she plays you all for the fools you are.

go Sarah


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me give an answer that you'll accept:
> 
> Bush is Hitler!!
> 
> 
> There, happy now, you fucking idiot moonbat?
> 
> 
> Say...what did you do in the desert, Synthia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I won't be happy until you man up, grow some balls, get a spine, and answer these questions:
> 
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't have a surplus?
> 
> Are you saying we didn't torture anybody?
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't attack a sovereign nation based on  disputed intelligence?
> 
> Are you saying that the Bushies didn't get that memo in August, 2001?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> daveman is a lock-step conservative. Facts are an annoyance to him.
Click to expand...

I've seen what you use instead of "facts".    What's your DU name?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I won't be happy until you man up, grow some balls, get a spine, and answer these questions:
> 
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't have a surplus?
> 
> Are you saying we didn't torture anybody?
> 
> Are you saying that we didn't attack a sovereign nation based on  disputed intelligence?
> 
> Are you saying that the Bushies didn't get that memo in August, 2001?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is a lock-step conservative. Facts are an annoyance to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He certainly is a lying, dishonest little shit, isn't he?
> 
> It takes a special type of misanthropic wingnut to deliberately lie about facts already in evidence.
Click to expand...

Pssst!  If you read it on DalyKOS, it ain't "evidence", Skippy.  It's moonbat leftist wet dreams.

No GETBUSHROVECHENEY.  No perp walk.  No Hague.  You got _nothing_ for Fitzmas.  

And normal people are laughing at you.  

Speaking of dishonest shits, what did you do in the desert, Synthia?  Considering you don't know the difference between a helicopter and a C-130, I'd say you're lying about being there.

You do know the Sahara Room at the Ramada Inn out on the frontage road doesn't really count as the Middle East, right?


----------



## Dot Com

daveman!!! When's Sara goin to get back to work "takin back our (her) country"?


----------



## Stephanie

Dot Com said:


> daveman!!! When's Sara goin to get back to work "takin back our (her) country"?



OMG! Yawn Yawn Yawn.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

Sarah Palin says jury duty comes before bus tour | Reuters



Facts...... try em.


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> daveman!!! When's Sara goin to get back to work "takin back our (her) country"?


Presumably, when her civic duty is complete.  

Of course, she never left her usual job:  Pissing off irrational leftists.  Say, did you report the fact she's living in your head rent-free to the Census Bureau?


----------



## Dot Com

How long has she been AWOL now? I thought she loved "this great nation"?


----------

